# (Solucionado) Problema con drivers de Nvidia

## umpacu

Antes que nada, hola a todos. Es mi primer mensaje en el foro, y me da vergüenza que sea para pedir ayuda, pero es que la verdad este problema me tiene loco.

Busqué por todos lados y sinceramente intenté encontrar la solución pero no hubo manera.

Les explico un poco la cuestión, tratando de no olvidarme ningún hecho relevante...

Hace un tiempo actualizo gcc a la versión 4.3.4. Desafortunadamente para mi, no me di cuenta que había un procedimiento que se debía seguir en estas circunstancias y lo tomé como una actualización más (ya aprendí la lección...). Ahora bien, al tiempo, aparece para instalar KDE4 y una nueva versión del kernel (en ese momento era la 2.6.30-r7, si mal no recuerdo). Entonces actualicé todo, configuré el kernel, recompilé los módulos a través de module-rebuild, y reinicié...

Y ahora si, el desastre! Resulta que al momento de iniciar xdm, la pantalla quedaba en negro. Y además no podía utilizar el teclado ni para ir a una terminal! Lo único que podía hacer era reiniciar a lo bruto, o conectarme por ssh a través de otra máquina que tengo en casa y cerrar xdm.

Después de mucho investigar (alrededor de dos días buscando cosas), me enteré como se debía realizar la actualización de gcc. Por lo tanto recompilé todos los paquetes del sistema, como indica la guía. Pero seguía sin funcionar.

Para redondear y que no se me duerman, la única forma que encontré de volver a un entorno gráfico fue a través de "eselect opengl", eligiendo la opción xorg-x11.

Bien, esa fue la historia de como llegué a la situación actual. Ahora lo que quiero hacer es poder usar los drivers de nvidia, pero no encuentro cómo  :Crying or Very sad: 

Tengo el log del Xorg cuando se cuelga el servidor gráfico y cuando inicio correctamente (con el driver xorg-x11). Ustedes diganme si los necesitan. También busqué en el log del sistema, y encontré las siguientes líneas cuando quiero iniciar xdm con el driver de nvidia (quizás no sirva, pero...):

```
Oct 28 18:45:32 gentoo [ 1414.011170] X[10969] general protection ip:b7ce6550 sp:bfcb6e70 error:0 in libc-2.9.so[b7ca9000+13c000]

Oct 28 18:45:32 gentoo kdm[10965]: X server died during startup

Oct 28 18:45:32 gentoo kdm[10965]: X server for display :0 cannot be started, session disabled
```

Ah, aclaro que uso el xorg-server compilado sin hal.

Bueno, perdón si es una tontería pero es que no encuentro la solución.

Desde ya, muchas gracias por tomarse el tiempo de leer todo esto  :Wink: Last edited by umpacu on Mon Nov 02, 2009 6:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Coghan

¡Bienvenid@ al foro!.

El el error que pegas aparece la librería libc-2.9.so esta pertenece al paquete sys-libs/glibc que a su vez es parte importante del toolchain de Gentoo. Como comentas, puede que la actualización del compilador no fuera completa del todo, repasa la guía de nuevo.

Yo empezaría re-compilando glibc, las X, el driver nvidia y el resto de drivers que tengas instalados de xorg (teclado, ratón, etc.) y probaría de nuevo. Y para estar seguro reharía la guía de actualización gcc.

----------

## umpacu

Hola Coghan, gracias por la bienvenida  :Very Happy: 

Ya probé recompilando todo el sistema como dice la guía, pero por las dudas, voy a probar de nuevo, porque la verdad es que no se que cosas había hecho hasta ese momento... Dentro de algunas horas les cuento como viene la cuestión.

Gracias por la ayuda!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Bienvenido/a y que no te de vergüenza preguntar, que nadie nace sabiendo!

No soy asiduo a otros foros como para comparar con certeza pero de googlear se nota que en este foro en particular si hay algo que sobra el cordialidad (y gente que sabe mucho de diversos temas)  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## umpacu

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Bienvenido/a y que no te de vergüenza preguntar, que nadie nace sabiendo!
> 
> No soy asiduo a otros foros como para comparar con certeza pero de googlear se nota que en este foro en particular si hay algo que sobra el cordialidad (y gente que sabe mucho de diversos temas) 
> 
> Salud!

 

Totalmente de acuerdo! De hecho, si bien es la primera vez que posteo algo, leo el foro bastante seguido, y es cierto eso que decís.

Volviendo al tema que me tiene loco. Les cuento que recompilé completamente el sistema y sigo igual. Mismo error en el log del sistema y mismo Xorg.0.log.

Es bastante raro esto que pasa, porque el módulo nvidia lo carga correctamente, pero si quiero iniciar el entorno gráfico haciendo el "eselect opengl set nvidia" se cuelga la pantalla y no tengo más opción que entrar a través de ssh.

Debería probar con los drivers de nvidia inestables? Estoy usando la versión 180.60.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

A ver si entendí: Si opengl apunta a nvidia entonces no inicia X, pero si apunta a xorg-x11 si cierto?

De ser así, además de recompilar xorg-server deberías recompilar media-libs/mesa pero antes de hacer nada de nada, primero habría que asegurarse de tener un toolchain sanito como te dice coghan.

Si ya has seguido hasta el final la guía para actualización de gcc, entonces recompila mesa y pega la salida de:

```
grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log

grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

Tanto con opengl apuntando a nvidia como apuntando a xorg-x11.

Salud!

----------

## umpacu

Bueno, aquí vamos...

Con opengl apuntando a x11:

```
(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) Failed to load module "xtrap" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.
```

```
(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module xtrap
```

Con opengl apuntando a nvidia:

```
(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) Failed to load module "xtrap" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)
```

```
(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module xtrap

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2
```

Por las dudas dejo el Xorg.conf (que es el mismo independientemente de a donde apunte opengl):

```
Section "ServerLayout"                        

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"         

    Screen         "Screen0"                  

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"     

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard" 

EndSection                                    

Section "Files"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" 

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"  

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" 

EndSection                                    

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "glx"   

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "wfb"   

    Load           "xtrap" 

#   Load  "dri"            

EndSection                 

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "AllowEmptyInput" "off"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Samsung SyncMaster"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

    ModeLine       "1600x1080_60.00" 143.82 1600 1704 1872 2144 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GT"

    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

    Option         "metamodes" "1680x1050_60 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Aclaro que usando x11, veo el logo de nvidia antes de cargar kdm! No entiendo bien lo que estoy haciendo, jeje.

Y el Xorg.0.log cuando opengl apunta a nvidia termina en: 

```
(II) Initializing extension GLX
```

y ya no registra más nada (no se si es relevante, pero mejor que sobre info y no que falte).

Gracias por la ayuda!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Recompila mesa como te decía mas arriba, si ves en logo de nvidia y después es que se queda la pantalla negra, entonces el problema no debe ser de xorg-server.

Cuando la pantalla se trabe (y para que te ahorres SSH) presiona [ALT] y sin soltarlo, presiona y suelta: [Impr Pant] + [E]. Si no te devuelve al prompt, agregale [I].

Usa startx para iniciar X, te debería dejar parado en TWM, que son 3 consolas y un pobre reloj feo. Si todo este funciona postea el resultado.

Mas bien suena a que el problema es KDM o alguna otra cosa...

Salud!

----------

## umpacu

Ya recompilé mesa, el xorg-server, y los drivers del xorg que están instalados, pero sigue igual.

El tema del logo es que lo veo únicamente si inicio con x11. Si opengl apunta a nvidia, entonces no veo el logo, se cuelga antes. De hecho, kdm.log o xdm.log no llegan a escribir nada si inicio con nvidia, por lo que supongo que no llegan ni a ejecutarse.

El startx lo pruebo como usuario, o como root? No importa que en el .xinitrc de usuario tenga "exec startkde"? Ah, y en conf.d/xdm tengo DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm". En todo caso puedo probar poniendo en el .xinitrc "exec twm", no?

EDITO:

Primero que nada, una vez que la pantalla se cuelga no tengo manera de volver a controlar el sistema si no es por ssh o haciendo el "REISUB" completo (es decir, reiniciando).

Los resultados de usar startx:

Como root con opengl apuntando a nvidia:

```
xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.8187

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.6.3.901 (1.6.4 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-8-25

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 #4 SMP Thu Oct 

22 03:29:22 ARST 2009 i686

Build Date: 30 October 2009  12:37:09PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Oct 30 15:21:40 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "xtrap" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

giving up.

xinit:  Connection refused (errno 111):  unable to connect to X server

xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error.
```

Como root con opengl apuntando a x11:

```
xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.9209

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.6.3.901 (1.6.4 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-8-25

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 #4 SMP Thu Oct 

22 03:29:22 ARST 2009 i686

Build Date: 30 October 2009  12:37:09PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Oct 30 15:23:56 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "xtrap" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in 

your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your 

X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX 

module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 

symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
```

Con nvidia no inicia (queda la pantalla colgada), pero con x11 me aparece twm

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Se me han acabado las ideas entonces. Como root con glx apuntado a nvidia tampoco funciona como para descartar problemas de permisos? Va a sonar tonto pero ya probaste con otra versión del driver nvidia?

Que chipset tiene tu placa madre, cual es tu placa de video nvidia y que te devuelve el comando:

```
grep AGP_NVIDIA /usr/src/linux/.config
```

Salud!

----------

## umpacu

El resultado de:

```
grep AGP_NVIDIA /usr/src/linux/.config
```

es:

```
# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set
```

Pero de todas formas mi placa, una 8600GT no es agp, y en los config de kernels anteriores, figura igual.

Voy a probar con alguno de los drivers enmascarados a ver que pasa.

----------

## ekz

Yo le quitaría (comentaría) la línea del xorg.conf que está dando problemas:

 *Quote:*   

> Load           "xtrap" 

 

Con x11 eso sería (en teoría) suficiente, pero con nvidia se queja de cosas que están comentadas en tu xorg.conf (dri y dri2 específicamente).

¡Saludos!

----------

## umpacu

También probé comentando xtrap y no hay caso, no quiere saber nada...

Hay alguna manera de desinstalar TODO lo referente a las X (me refiero a no solo los paquetes sino también a las librerías, etc, etc)? Si hay alguna forma, desinstalo todo lo que pueda y luego vuelvo a instalar desde cero, a ver que pasa... Total, ya recompilé tantas veces que una más...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Eliminar xtrap o dri / dri2 no debería hacer la diferencia mas que en un par de errores menos en los logs.

Para seguir descartando cosas: Elminina o renombra tu xorg.conf, que ahora que xorg-server es inteligente, te debería autodetectar todo y arrancar usando el driver nv (si no lo has instalado: emerge xf86-video-nv). Este driver debería tener aceleración 3D muy precaria pero que serviría para descartar problemas entre xorg-server y opengl.

Si con el driver nv X inicia bien, entonces habría que centrarse en el driver nvidia puntualmente, de no ser así en xorg-server / mesa.

Para desinstalar tal o cual cosa, basta con hacer:

```
emerge -C paquete
```

Luego, para elmininar todas las dependencias que este paquete hubiera instalado:

```
emerge --depclean -av
```

Si no lo has instalado todavía y vas a andar recompilando mucho puede que te interese ccache para acelerar el proceso (Y si hay otras pc en la red, también te serviría distcc).

Solución drástica:

```
emerge -e world
```

Que te reinstalará absolutamente todo lo que hubiera contenido en /var/lib/portage/world con sus dependencias, por lo que vas a tener que asegurarte de ejecutar etc-update cuando termine.

Que pasa al ejecutar startx como root con opengl apuntado a nvidia?

Salud!

----------

## Coghan

Veo que fuerzas en tu xorg.conf en la sección Monitor un modeline concreto además de las frecuencias horizontal y vertical. Puede que con el driver nvidia y estos ajustes no se lleven bien del todo entre sí. Prueba a comentarlos y que xorg los detecte directamente desde el EDID de tu monitor. 

También podrías probar habilitandole hal y evdev al xorg y probar con la configuración casí automágica, un xorg mínimo y los fdi.

----------

## umpacu

Voy por partes:

 *Quote:*   

> Veo que fuerzas en tu xorg.conf en la sección Monitor un modeline concreto además de las frecuencias horizontal y vertical. Puede que con el driver nvidia y estos ajustes no se lleven bien del todo entre sí. Prueba a comentarlos y que xorg los detecte directamente desde el EDID de tu monitor. 

 

Probé haciendo eso, y no hubo caso. Además con ese mismo xorg, antes de la actualización "problemática", me funcionaba bien con el driver de nvidia.

 *Quote:*   

> Solución drástica:
> 
> ```
> emerge -e world
> ```
> ...

 

Lamentablemente ya lo hice, según lo que decía la guía de actualización de gcc, y no funcionó  :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> Que pasa al ejecutar startx como root con opengl apuntado a nvidia? 

 

```
xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.8187

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.6.3.901 (1.6.4 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-8-25

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 i686

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 #4 SMP Thu Oct

22 03:29:22 ARST 2009 i686

Build Date: 30 October 2009  12:37:09PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Oct 30 15:21:40 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "xtrap" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

giving up.

xinit:  Connection refused (errno 111):  unable to connect to X server

xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error.
```

 *Quote:*   

> Para seguir descartando cosas: Elminina o renombra tu xorg.conf, que ahora que xorg-server es inteligente, te debería autodetectar todo y arrancar usando el driver nv (si no lo has instalado: emerge xf86-video-nv). Este driver debería tener aceleración 3D muy precaria pero que serviría para descartar problemas entre xorg-server y opengl. 

 

El driver nv ya lo tengo instalado. Para probarlo, a donde tiene que apuntar opengl? Lo dejo en xorg-x11 o lo cambio a nvidia?

 *Quote:*   

> También podrías probar habilitandole hal y evdev al xorg y probar con la configuración casí automágica, un xorg mínimo y los fdi.

 

Cuando lo compilé con hal no me tomaba bien el teclado (me repetía las letras 3 veces, creo recordar) y no encontraba el fdi para mi distribución de teclado, por lo que opté por deshabilitarle hal y configurarlo en el xorg.

Primero voy a probar con el driver nv a ver que pasa y sino pruebo con hal habilitado.

Gracias por las sugerencias!

----------

## Coghan

Vale, parece que el driver nvidia se muere al ser cargado. Revisa el resto de logs (kern.log y messages) en busca de errores con nvidia, si existieran prueba con la última versión ~arch del driver.

Hace un par de años me ocurrió un problema similar, tuve que trabajar con nv hasta que sacaron una versión nueva de los drivers. Da la sensación que los drivers nvidia y el desarrollo de los kernels no están muy sincronizados en sus versiones, esa fue una de las muchas razones para pasarme a ~arch. Ahora estoy enteramente en la rama ~amd64 y no he vuelto a tener este tipo de problemas, aunque tengo mas trabajo en las actualizaciones.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Lo mismo por aquí. Lo único que me queda en la rama estable son servidores en producción. El resto, tengo todo en ~arch.

Salud!

----------

## umpacu

Bueno, borre el xorg.conf y efectivamente xorg-server se encarga de levantar el driver nv, tanto si tengo opengl apuntando a xorg-x11 o a nvidia.

Sin embargo, solo puedo iniciar sesion con kde si opengl apunta a xorg-x11.

Cuando apunta a nvidia me devuelve a la ventana de login. En el Xorg.0.log no aparece ningun error, pero en messages aparece lo siguiente:

```
Oct 31 17:36:27 gentoo [   44.316959] kdeinit4[5223]: segfault at ff0a0000 ip b50d0ca6 sp bfd844c8 error 6 in libGL.so.180.60[b506b000+8d000]

Oct 31 17:36:27 gentoo [   44.503812] ksmserver[5224]: segfault at ff0a0000 ip b5727ca6 sp bf822038 error 6 in libGL.so.180.60[b56c2000+8d000]
```

El driver de nvidia se carga correctamente, es decir, lo puedo ver con lsmod, y puedo descargarlo y cargarlo.

Como puedo hacer para que se vuelva a compilar la libreria libGL? O mejor dicho, como puedo saber que paquete crea esa libreria? Yo creo que es nvidia-drivers, pero ya lo elimine y lo volvi a recompilar y no pasa nada. Si borro la libreria y reinstalo los drivers de nvidia, se vuelve a crear la libreria?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Para saber a que paquete pertenece un archivo usa equery que se instala con app-portage/gentoolkit.

En mi caso:

```
equery b /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.96.43.13 

 * Searching for /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.96.43.13 ... 

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.13 (/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.96.43.13)

```

De todas formas, lo importante y relevante en este caso, es que por fin encontraste el problema y evidentemente es el driver nvidia. El hecho de que muera con un segfault es lo que me da mala espina. 

Si has actualizado gcc y no te has desecho todavía de la versión anterior del compilador, yo empezaría por hacer roll-back a la que haya sido tu versión anterior de gcc usando gcc-config y resintalar el driver nvidia para ver que pasa.

Sinceramente no tengo ni la menor idea de cual pudiera ser el problema aun que por la falla se parece mucho a este bug si bien la aquitectura no coincide.

A ver si creando el symlink como se sugiere en el bug sirve de algo.

Salud!

----------

## Coghan

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Lo mismo por aquí. Lo único que me queda en la rama estable son servidores en producción. El resto, tengo todo en ~arch.

 Por supuesto, siempre en este contexto me refiero a entornos de escritorio, los servidores siempre en estable y salvo alguna incompatibilidad, uso el perfil hardened.

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Sinceramente no tengo ni la menor idea de cual pudiera ser el problema aun que por la falla se parece mucho a este bug si bien la aquitectura no coincide.
> 
> A ver si creando el symlink como se sugiere en el bug sirve de algo.

 En mi caso el simlink si que está creado con el nvidia ~amd64.

```
ll /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so*

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 23 oct 27 18:43 /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so -> ../tls/libnvidia-tls.so

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 25 oct 27 18:43 /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1 -> ../tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 33 oct 27 18:43 /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.185.18.36 -> ../tls/libnvidia-tls.so.185.18.36

```

umpacu, deberías probar con el driver ~arch para ver que sucede y confirmar esto último.

Encontré el hilo del 2007 donde tuve problemas parecidos a este, y se solucionó con simples cambios de versión.

----------

## umpacu

Ohhhhh, es muy posible que le hayan dado en el clavo!

Miren la salida de ls -l (asumo que lo que coghan puso como ll  es un alias de ls -l o algo así, verdad?):

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   26 oct 30 21:59 /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so -> ../no-tls/libnvidia-tls.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   28 oct 30 21:59 /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1 -> ../no-tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   33 oct 30 21:59 /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.180.60 -> ../no-tls/libnvidia-tls.so.180.60
```

Al parecer está apuntando a donde no debería... Cómo cambio el link y guardo un backup por las dudas?

Gracias por todo el trabajo que hicieron!

----------

## umpacu

Ahora siiiiiiiiiiiii!!

Buenisimo lo de ustedes muchachos!!

Era ese el problema nomás. Estaban mal hechos los links. Los modifiqué y ya anda todo bien!

Muchisimas gracias por la ayuda, y espero poder colaborar yo también ahora, jeje.

Saludos!

Por cierto, cómo modifico el título del hilo para ponerle [SOLUCIONADO]?

----------

## Coghan

Si, el comando 'll' es un alias de 'ls -lsh'.

Ya está disponible la versión ~190.42 del driver nvidia en portage, la he probado y han cambiado estos symlink. Yo no te recomendaría estar cambiando enlaces a mano que luego quedarán ahí para futuras actualizaciones y que podrían darte problemas. Pienso que es mejor que actualices a la versión ~arch de los drivers.

----------

## pelelademadera

proba con estos: 190.42-r1

los r2 me dieron problemas

----------

## umpacu

Ya instalé los últimos drivers de nvidia y me andan bien! Me actualizó los enlaces como corresponde.

Así que pueden dar el tema por solucionado.

Gracias por la ayuda y la buena onda   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Txema

Puedes hacerlo tú mismo, sólo edita tu primer mensaje y modifica el título añadiendo (Solucionado)

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

